# Black Sails



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 31, 2016)

> Black Sails is an American dramatic adventure television series set on New Providence Island and a prequel to Robert Louis Stevenson's novel Treasure Island.[1] The series was created by Jonathan E. Steinberg and Robert Levine for Starz that debuted online for free on YouTube and other various streaming platform and video on demand services on January 18, 2014.[2] The debut on cable television followed a week later on January 25, 2014.[3] Steinberg is executive producer, alongside Michael Bay, Brad Fuller and Andrew Form, while Michael Angeli, Doris Egan, and Levine are co-executive producers.



CAST


> Toby Stephens
> Hannah New
> Luke Arnold
> Jessica Parker Kennedy
> ...



Set roughly two decades before the events of Treasure Island and during the Golden Age of Piracy,[1] the feared Captain Flint brings on a younger crew member as they fight for the survival of New Providence Island. According to the first episode, "In 1715, West Indies, the pirates of New Providence Island threaten maritime trade in the region. The laws of every civilized nation declare them hostis humani generis; enemies of all mankind. In response, the pirates adhere to a doctrine of their own....war against the world." Real life pirates that are fictionalized in the show include Anne Bonny, Benjamin Hornigold, Jack Rackham, Charles Vane, Ned Low, and Blackbeard.

Yesterday the second episode of the third season (Episode XX) aired.
I started to watch it last year in Summer and went through season 1 and 2 in a marathon.
Season 1 is a bit slow, but wonderfully set the atmosphere and the characters for season 2 and the, so far outstanding, season 3.
As I said, please bear season 1 up to season 2 and you'll feel very rewarded, as the overall thing start to make senses and awe in many ways. 
Totally love the show, from the characters to the photography, the direction, the setting, the actors, the pace, the story.
Maybe the tv series I enjoyed the most, ever.
IMHO, that's much much better than Game Of Thrones in almost every aspect.
This is not funny "Pirates Of The Caribbean" pirates stuff, this is raw, meaty, brutal and with memorable characters.

I leave you the trailers of the 3 seasons







The storm scene in episode XX is movie level production wise...and...DAT opening...


----------



## kootenay (Feb 5, 2016)

I am assuming some people are watching this otherwise why would there be a thread on it...haha I only a few episodes into the second season myself, but I really like this show. It's not set in a time period that I am usually drawn to, but I really like the characters, the sets, and the story thus far. It's a long weekend coming up for me so maybe I'll do some catch and possibly start season 3.

What does everyone else thing about the series?


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 7, 2016)

Actually it seems like only me and you see it


----------



## kootenay (Feb 7, 2016)

OmegaSlayer said:


> Actually it seems like only me and you see it



Haha, oh well more for us then!


----------



## JSanta (Feb 7, 2016)

I've been enjoying the show as well. Really well made and I like that it is the precursor to Treasure Island, a book I really enjoyed as a kid.


----------



## Cameron French (Mar 27, 2016)

This is one of the shows that I will get sucked into if it happens to be on when I am flipping through the channels, but will never initiative a binge for myself. I think I need to change that. It's really quite good.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 27, 2016)

I  this show. I fell behind on it, though, and kinda kicking myself for that. I don't watch a lot of shows, but this one is good. The idea that the plot is going somewhere is a big factor for me. I think too often, shows in the US outlive their usefulness (Dexter, Heroes, etc.), and get to the big climax, just to waffle around trying to hang onto that excitement after the shark has been jumped. I really think Black Sails is going to build slowly to that point. If they decide to keep going, after that, I really hope they adapt Treasure Island and give it a fresh look, but we'll see.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 30, 2016)

The 3rd season was a damn blast.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Mar 30, 2016)

Watched the first episode yesterday. thought it was entertaining... we'll see how long it takes for me to finish as i get show ADD and start hopping to different series


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Mar 31, 2016)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> Watched the first episode yesterday. thought it was entertaining... we'll see how long it takes for me to finish as i get show ADD and start hopping to different series



Endure the first season.
First time you watched is good, but nothing exactly mind blowing, but it builds greatly the awesomeness of season 2 and the almost perfect season 3.


----------

